# can rats and mice live in the shed ?



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

can rats and mice live and BREED , in the shed with extra bedding


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hi*

My friend has about 20 pets rats that live in the shed and have done for years. In the winter they have a heater in there and they are fine as they have each other too keep warm and extra bedding.
I personally wouldnt do this but its up too you,hope it helps : victory:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Oh*

and she also bred them there too with no problems.


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

oh thanks  , i will ethier put in a heater or bring them inside


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mice as less likely to breed if they are kept in the same room/shed as Rats.

Rats eat mice. So mice become stressed under the constantlt smell of Rats and it can effect them breeding.
No reason why either can't be outside in an insulated shed, but expect your mice to be poor breeders if kept in the same shed as your rats.


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Mice as less likely to breed if they are kept in the same room/shed as Rats.
> 
> Rats eat mice. So mice become stressed under the constantlt smell of Rats and it can effect them breeding.
> No reason why either can't be outside in an insulated shed, but expect your mice to be poor breeders if kept in the same shed as your rats.


hi where did you get this info. i breed loads of diffent rodents in one shed with nothing slowing them down. i do use breeder cages though, so they cant really see much of each other. i just think its down to how much time you put into breeding them, cleaning, feeding, settling them and handle them. and they flow like water.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My mice live in the shed (unheated) and have been breeding prolifically all winter. They seemed to eat more when it was really cold and I had to check their water bottles twice a day as they would freeze.

They live in groups and have plenty of bedding. When I put my hand in the nest, it's always really warm.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

my shed is insulated and I have sucessfully bred mice and rats in there for years :2thumb:


----------

